# Mazzer Robur E vs Compak E10 vs add the best grinder under £2000



## kostona

Dear forum members, it is my 1st post here, however I am frequent reader of its pages.

My birthday coming up and I decided to treat myself with a new grinder (currently have Mazzer Super Jolly). Looking at the write up online Robur E seems to be the best choice however it is quite big. Compak E10 came out quite recently which is smaller but has the same size burrs, unfortunately there is not much write up on it online. I would like to know what the difference in the cup?

Unfortunately I don't have much experience with grinders above Super Jolly's level so please be kind.

I was also considering HG ONE but not decided that I don't want manual grinder. EK43 is also out of the question, cause reasons =)

This is a purchase for years to come so I don't mind to buy the best grinder available.

Any suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cause reasons =) Means ?

You have two concial burr grinders there , is this intentional ?

Difference in the cup between those two will be neglible , it will come more down to function and retention

Do you want to single dose or change coffee's alot

What machine are you pairing it with


----------



## CallumT

Yeh I argee with Martin here, your comparing 2 conicals here what about flats; At this price point I wouldn't say a 'best' just some excel in areas where other lack a little. Alot also ties into you personal drinking preferences and quantity of coffee used per week say how often you like to switch out coffees etc.

In my honest opinion, I'd struggle to deal with the size of the Robur in the house unless you were running with a modified hopper etc. The compak is quite abit smaller, especially with the 'cupping' hopper some users are using on here.

For me talk about the types of coffee you enjoy and your user requirements (switching coffee, buying kilos vs buying 250g bags etc.) And everything will start to pan out.


----------



## DoubleShot

Have you ruled out considering an Eureka Mythos?


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> Have you ruled out considering an Eureka Mythos?


He could get a Mythos One at the upper end of the budget!

The Ceado's wouldn't go a miss either - E92 can be single dosed on.


----------



## jeebsy

Almost in clima pro territory


----------



## DoubleShot

Thought the Mythos One (ClimaPro) was circa £2.5k and therefore over OP's stated budget hence suggested the more 'wallet-friendly' vanilla Mythos model.


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> Thought the Mythos One (ClimaPro) was circa £2.5k and therefore over OP's stated budget hence suggested the more 'wallet-friendly' vanilla Mythos model.


Still at a cheeky price!http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=mythos_One_Clima_Pro_Grinder

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=mythos_One_Clima_Pro_Grinder


----------



## kostona

Hi thanks for the quick replies it is very helpful,

at the moment I have Rioba Milano E61 machine which is single boiler machine and which will be replaced very shortly with either Profitec Pro 700 or La Marzocco Linea Mini. I am just waiting for the Minis to ship and hear the feedback from the users. Pretty keen on La Marzzocco, but profitec 700 feature set sounds amazing.

I drink about 2 long blacks a day + 1-2 cups of V60 in the late afternoon. I don't add milk / sugar, but my wife drinks flat whites so therefore it is important to have that option. Currently we go through 1.5-2kg or so a month. Most of those are blends from Rave / Has bean, but we also drink single origins with V60. I like more medium / light roasts with more fruit on the cup than the chocolate. I will prefer a single dose grinder, so we can run several beans at the same time (buying 250g bags). I guess the less retention the better.

regarding the choice of conical burrs. I have read that the flat burrs accentuate the chocolate flavours and the conicals the fruit flavours.

EK43, the more I read about it, the more I feel like it is too smart for me. It is arguably either the best grinder or the fad. A few places in London I've been to either swear by it or curse. I don't have enough experience to tell the difference therefore going for "safer" option. I have a feeling that it will be a better grinder for single origins but again, I am not qualified enough to have an opinion on this.

thanks again!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I wouldn't want to be single dosing a robur...its not great retention wise


----------



## kostona

Well, ideally I don't want to spend over £1600-£1800 (that is what Robur is going for). 2-2.5k is probably an overkill.

Regarding the Mythos, I haven't seen them around in coffee places in London, everyone is pretty much using Mazzers or K30 ek43 here. So can't compare.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Depends on the cafes you go to. There will be a few mythos around for sure


----------



## Mrboots2u

Comparing shot s between cafe s and their gear is a thankless task

Different coffee different baristas etc...


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Mythos One is gaining more and more popularity amongst coffeeshops and for good reason - I've seen quite a lot of places get them in/swap them for their old grinders.

Nonetheless you're single dosing and you honestly aren't going to benefit from many of the features the Mythos One has over its Eureka branded counterpart.

If you like conics and the taste profile they produce have a read of forum member DavecUK's review of it (setup and modded for single dosing) -

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/CeadoCoffeeGrinderReviewv1.5.pdf


----------



## froggystyle

Once you get past burr type is there really much difference in the cup at that price range (£1600-£1800) ?


----------



## DoubleShot

Pop into Grind, London (London Bridge area?). Look out for the loud fella (Scotford). They have *three* Mythos One's in use. I'm sure he'd happily share some in-depth knowledge about them to at least give you some more food for thought. Currently on holiday for a week so wait until he's back.

Non-ClimaPro version well within your budget:

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mythos-grinder.html


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dont prufrock have them too?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Pop into Grind, London (Chelsea Bridge area?). Look out for the loud fella (Scotford). They have *three* Mythos One's in use. I'm sure he'd happily share some in-depth knowledge about them to at least give you some more food for thought. Currently on holiday for a week so wait until he's back.


Lol....not during rush service he wont.


----------



## kostona

Mrboots2u said:


> I wouldn't want to be single dosing a robur...its not great retention wise


so the cons of Robur so far are the size and the retention. So is there a reason why e10 is cheaper than Robur but technically will give the same results in the cup?


----------



## kostona

DoubleShot said:


> Pop into Grind, London (Chelsea Bridge area?). Look out for the loud fella (Scotford). They have *three* Mythos One's in use. I'm sure he'd happily share some in-depth knowledge about them to at least give you some more food for thought. Currently on holiday for a week so wait until he's back.
> 
> Non-ClimaPro version well within your budget:
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mythos-grinder.html


where about are they? I live next Battersea Park might pop down. The only good place here is the place at queens town road station and they use K30.


----------



## DoubleShot

http://www.londongrind.com

2 London Bridge

SE1 9RA


----------



## jeebsy

Do less reading more tasting. Itll be an expensive mistake.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I doubt ud tell the difference between a robur and a e10

Any you did may be more than likely due to other variables in the shot


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I doubt ud tell the difference between a robur and a e10
> 
> Any you did may be more than likely due to other variables in the shot


More on conical v flat


----------



## jeebsy

Beanosaurus said:


> Still at a cheeky price!http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=mythos_One_Clima_Pro_Grinder


I'm still tempted to sell a kidney or something to test this out. A guy from a cafe up here spoke to Coffee Italia on the phone and they said they have M1s ready to ship from Italy


----------



## 4085

A Mythos One Clima thing is just overkill for someone making the amount of coffee per day that the op is. If he contacts forum member Obnic, he has a Robur and is in that neck of the woods. The best advice I can give you is this: what is one mans meat is another mans poison. It is impossible to buy anything based on opinion and reviews. The important things are how the grinder sits in with your set up, and how your skills sit in with that.

My advice would be to get to Bella Barista and play with the Profitec that they sell. They certainly have flats and conicals though not a Robur. Get hands on and ignore people telling you what they would buy and listen to those who have bought. Remember, very few people will buy something then say it is crap! I have on many occasions and I am much loved for it.....LOL


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> A Mythos One Clima thing is just overkill for someone making the amount of coffee per day that the op is.


Agree....









Its hard not to say that about most commercial grinders in this price range too ( mine included )

Look at what you want to do ( single dose or no for example ) and agree trying is the best medicine ( if you can )

If nothing esle a Robur is Mahoosive and ancedotally has the worst retention of any of the big on demand conics

I would re evaluate buying a new commercial on demand grinder and single dosing it .....run a e10 with a small hopper and 200g in it

Me and Dfk have agreeed on a thread about grinders.... I think im having a stroke


----------



## kostona

dfk41 said:


> A Mythos One Clima thing is just overkill for someone making the amount of coffee per day that the op is. If he contacts forum member Obnic, he has a Robur and is in that neck of the woods. The best advice I can give you is this: what is one mans meat is another mans poison. It is impossible to buy anything based on opinion and reviews. The important things are how the grinder sits in with your set up, and how your skills sit in with that.
> 
> My advice would be to get to Bella Barista and play with the Profitec that they sell. They certainly have flats and conicals though not a Robur. Get hands on and ignore people telling you what they would buy and listen to those who have bought. Remember, very few people will buy something then say it is crap! I have on many occasions and I am much loved for it.....LOL


thanks for your advice! it seems to me that Compak E10 is the perfect choice due its size, grind quality (just like Robur) and the price (under £1400). I don't know much about Mythos, will have to look in to it. Will give Bella Barista a call and setup an appointment.


----------



## kostona

any Compak E10 / K10 users in here? any thoughts?


----------



## kostona

Beanosaurus said:


> The Mythos One is gaining more and more popularity amongst coffeeshops and for good reason


it is unfortunately out of my budget.


----------



## kostona

DoubleShot said:


> http://www.londongrind.com
> 
> 2 London Bridge
> 
> SE1 9RA


thank you will pop down there, should be in the area over weekend.


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Agree....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think im having a stroke[/quote
> 
> Make sure its your own then bootsie


----------



## 4085

I have had a K10 and currently have an E10. I find it mighty fine grinder. I like its size. It performs well. The retention is not an issue. A lot of people have recently bought the Ceado conical but that was because a group buy took place and it was cheap. No doubt in time many of them will chirp up about it. I am certain it is a fine grinder but it is relatively unknown in this country and it is bloody expensive!

I still sago to BB or anywhere else that stocks them and lets you play, and try them. the reason why is that generally speaking, a flat burr seems to produce a totally different flavour profile to a conical and you need to experience the same bean side by side through each type at the same time to realise this


----------



## Mrboots2u

If you like the fruit forward lighter to medium style beans , it would be worth trying a good flat burr grinder , just to rule out any doubt for you .

Some will swear by a flat burr for lighter roasts , in the end it comes down to what type of flat burr grinder .

This is not to say a skilled user cant make expcetional coffee with any good high end grinder ( flat or conical )

Again there may be as much difference in shots between grinder produced by the barista than the grinder itself


----------



## NickdeBug

dfk41 said:


> I still sago to BB or anywhere else that stocks them and lets you play, and try them. the reason why is that generally speaking, a flat burr seems to produce a totally different flavour profile to a conical and you need to experience the same bean side by side through each type at the same time to realise this


nb. other retailers are available. Terms and Conditions may apply. The value of your grinder may go down as well as up. Please drink responsibly.


----------



## DoubleShot

kostona said:


> thank you will pop down there, should be in the area over weekend.


Sadly our man, Scotford will not be there, but I'm sure you'll still be served great coffee and/or food!


----------



## coffeechap

kostona said:


> thanks for your advice! it seems to me that Compak E10 is the perfect choice due its size, grind quality (just like Robur) and the price (under £1400). I don't know much about Mythos, will have to look in to it. Will give Bella Barista a call and setup an appointment.


Or even foundry on here


----------



## kostona

coffeechap said:


> Or even foundry on here


they probably will be the place to get e10 as they are cheaper than Bella, will give them a call for advice. But Bella is better for Grinder comparison i guess.


----------



## 4085

If you were in the market for a car, would you take independent advice or walk into a showroom where they only have one make of, with only one each of two models in stock and be surprised if you did not walk away with one of them.

the whole point of BB and retailers like them, is that they hold a vast amount of stock and advise you and let you choose. If you have narrowed down your choice of course to only either the E8 or E10, then ff you go to Foundry


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> If you were in the market for a car, would you take independent advice or walk into a showroom where they only have one make of, with only one each of two models in stock and be surprised if you did not walk away with one of them.
> 
> the whole point of BB and retailers like them, is that they hold a vast amount of stock and advise you and let you choose. If you have narrowed down your choice of course to only either the E8 or E10, then ff you go to Foundry


BB hardly have an amazing selection of grinders - do they pay you a retainer?



dfk41 said:


> A Mythos One Clima thing is just overkill for someone making the amount of coffee per day that the op is.


We established there's some other voodoo in them which makes the shots tasty so it's not all about the heating element. Anyway, are some things overkill for home use now? That's 80% of us buggered....


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> BB hardly have an amazing selection of grinders - do they pay you a retainer?
> 
> We established there's some other voodoo in them which makes the shots tasty so it's not all about the heating element. Anyway, are some things overkill for home use now? That's 80% of us buggered....


only 80 percent


----------



## 4085

jeebsy, can you name me another UK retailer with an equivalent or better choice, then I am all ears. If you cannot, then withdraw the comment about me being on the payroll. I support quality operations and am proud to do so. I get a small discount on things I buy there, as if that makes a difference to anyone


----------



## Mrboots2u

I used to like hillards anyone remember them


----------



## coffeechap

i have a suggestion, go along to BB as they do have a good selection of grinders and are very helpful and will give you the time of day. Find your preference (although they don't have a robur, but do have other conics) and then if you have four it cheaper elsewhere buy it from there, if not buy it from BB, best of both worlds


----------



## DoubleShot

You can't get fairer than that!


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> i have a suggestion, go along to BB as they do have a good selection of grinders and are very helpful and will give you the time of day. Find your preference (although they don't have a robur, but do have other conics) and then if you have four it cheaper elsewhere buy it from there, if not buy it from BB, best of both worlds


David Nicholls: Browsing bookshops then buying online is a 'genteel form of shoplifting'

http://gu.com/p/47fp8


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

If I were you, i would definitely give a bit more thought to an EK if it's within your budget. It's not a fad, they're amazing. Advantages for you would be no retention - great if you're only making a few drinks a day and throw in the fact that it's a staggeringly good grinder for brewing and it's a fairly compelling proposition. Seriously, if you can live with the quirks involved in using one, nothing comes close in my view at this sort of price. Maybe the only 'does everything really well' grinder out there.

Of course, if you're the sort of coffee person who (like me) may go through a few hundred grams (or more) every time you have a spro session, then something like the E10 starts to make a lot more sense.

The Robur is huge and super heavy and retention is going to be a serious issue for you potentially.

Finally, I genuinely think that any of these grinders (including the Mythos) will make incredible coffee. It's all down to what you want to spend really.


----------



## 4085

Can the EK handle darker roasts? I always had Ronsil down as a darker man and I do not hear him complaining, so, is it aMyth? What are the quirks people refer to? I drink a little bit of brewed but so little, I am happy with my poxy little Bodum, so switching between one and the other means nothing to me, but, if I am missing a trick by discounting the EK just because I hate it, then perhaps I should broaden my horizons


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Quirks are the noise, the mess, the size, the annoying button pressing on and off thing, the thwacker. Did I mention the mess? There are many others on here that know more but I've tasted for myself the EK extracting stuff from coffee that you just can't get in the same way from other grinders.

For me, it's amazing for brewed too and the fact that you can pretty much just swap between the two methods reliably in seconds is a major plus.


----------



## 4085

Foundry, you are not known as being particularly dark in your roasting. I would be interested in your take though on nice dark beans. Perhaps I could send you a 500 gm bag of the stuff I like, and you could see what you can do with it?


----------



## Doozerless

The EK is (just) sub £2k so is theoretically in budget.


----------



## jlarkin

I know nothing of grinders in this range but happened to read this earlier. I found it interesting at the least http://mattperger.com/#The-EK43-Part-One


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> jeebsy, can you name me another UK retailer with an equivalent or better choice


Best dressed man in Albania


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

dfk41 said:


> Foundry, you are not known as being particularly dark in your roasting. I would be interested in your take though on nice dark beans. Perhaps I could send you a 500 gm bag of the stuff I like, and you could see what you can do with it?


That's a nice offer, thanks. I'm really not sure I'd know where to start with them though - never really had much experience of either drinking or brewing the darker stuff.

Still, the offer of some that I know will be better than most is tempting - just to see what's out there if nothing else. Thank you.


----------



## 4085

No problem,will begin tomorrows post!


----------



## garydyke1

DoubleShot said:


> Thought the Mythos One (ClimaPro) was circa £2.5k and therefore over OP's stated budget hence suggested the more 'wallet-friendly' vanilla Mythos model.


2180.00


----------



## DoubleShot

Not too over budget although OP has since mentioned not wanting to spend over £1600 to £1800 on the new grinder.


----------



## kostona

coffeechap said:


> i have a suggestion, go along to BB as they do have a good selection of grinders and are very helpful and will give you the time of day. Find your preference (although they don't have a robur, but do have other conics) and then if you have four it cheaper elsewhere buy it from there, if not buy it from BB, best of both worlds


thanks for the advice I would never go to one place get the advice and buy from someone else. I would rather support a small business than a big company.


----------



## kostona

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> If I were you, i would definitely give a bit more thought to an EK if it's within your budget. It's not a fad, they're amazing. Advantages for you would be no retention - great if you're only making a few drinks a day and throw in the fact that it's a staggeringly good grinder for brewing and it's a fairly compelling proposition. Seriously, if you can live with the quirks involved in using one, nothing comes close in my view at this sort of price. Maybe the only 'does everything really well' grinder out there.


thanks I'll give it some thought, might revisit a few coffee places and chat with the stuff about it!


----------



## coffeechap

kostona said:


> thanks for the advice I would never go to one place get the advice and buy from someone else. I would rather support a small business than a big company.


My comment was meant tongue in cheek !


----------



## kostona

coffeechap said:


> My comment was meant tongue in cheek !


I'm gonna Palm face myself!


----------



## Scotford

On the Mythos One thing, don't get one for home, I certainly wouldn't have one. They are massive, noisy and take ages to heat up so take a lot of waiting or prior planning. Just not practical for home use. I'd go for a K30 these days. I used to say Robur but that's when I would have just kept a kilo in the hopper for a week and I drink a lot less espresso out of a professional situation these days.

In a setting where there are kilos of beans going through daily, its almost impossible to imagine anything else than the M1 that performs so well with so little drama and next to no wastage. I posted a story a while back on how much I love the M1 but even that wouldn't sway me to have one at home.

@DoubleShot, we are actually only running two M1s at the moment as having £6k of espresso grinders for 50-70kg a week was a touch of overkill so we sent one to another site on loan for the time being. We are seeing an increase in coffee sales week on week now though so will be getting it back again eventually.

On a different note, we do run a Mahlk Tanzania (remember what I said about overkill lol?) for decaf and retail grinding and even though it is loud, its retention is massive and you can't fit a different hopper on it, grind size is bang on for whatever brew method you want with the added bonus of it being able to adjust accurately repeatedly. Be it fine enough for Turkish or coarse enough for cafetiere.


----------



## Scotford

kostona said:


> thank you will pop down there, should be in the area over weekend.


I'm not going to be there this weekend, and weekends get crazy busy so you'll probably not get much chat from whoever is manning the tools, unfortunately. Feel free to sling me a PM if you have any questions on the M1s though. Bear in mind I am on holiday at the moment t and its taken me over an hour for the last two posts with one eye shut to focus at 5am though...


----------



## DoubleShot

Cheers for info Scotford. 

Enjoy rest of us holiday fella! 

See you on the Free Pour Friday thread on your return...


----------



## Taff

Perfectly happy to be shot down for this..

how come (given its just won the WBC) the Super Caimano OD or the SP450 dont generally get a mention in this company?


----------



## 4085

Politics......why, when there are quite a few grinders out there that have advanced technologically in the last couple of years do they revert back to a dinosaur.....you tell me. Guess Anfim won the raffle, or bid the highest


----------



## Taff

dfk41 said:


> Politics......why, when there are quite a few grinders out there that have advanced technologically in the last couple of years do they revert back to a dinosaur.....you tell me. Guess Anfim won the raffle, or bid the highest


So what makes the anfim a dinosaur? Apart from the lack of a fan, I see big burrs, low speed and accurate dosing?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Taff said:


> So what makes the anfim a dinosaur? Apart from the lack of a fan, I see big burrs, low speed and accurate dosing?


Possible reasons why , bear in mind i havent used one , so my opinion counts as guff and arseholes as ususal and should be taken as such

Fads, the desire for new ( is most of the stuff in alot grinders really new ???) and endorsements mean some stuff gets talked up more ....

Doser only ?- the Anfim dosers have a great reputation, ancedotally the OD Anfims ones dont seem to have the same rep ( i have no experience of this though )

Dinosaur ? cos they don't appear to have done anything to the grinder for a number of years ( again you could argue that alot of stuff that other manufacturers have done is around form and function )

Lastly Dfk is just being dfk again


----------



## Beanosaurus

Taff said:


> So what makes the anfim a dinosaur? Apart from the lack of a fan, I see big burrs, low speed and accurate dosing?


Because they RAAAWWWWWWRRRR!!!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> On the Mythos One thing, don't get one for home, I certainly wouldn't have one. They are massive, noisy and take ages to heat up so take a lot of waiting or prior planning.


They are deffo not NOISY!

Though I'd argue they make 'a noise' for a longer time than say a 3-Phase Robur. xxx


----------



## charris

dfk41 said:


> Politics......why, when there are quite a few grinders out there that have advanced technologically in the last couple of years do they revert back to a dinosaur.....you tell me. Guess Anfim won the raffle, or bid the highest


It seems the most advanced technologically grinder in the last years is the EK43. For the last 30 years to be more precise.


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


> They are deffo not NOISY!


Agree. I was pleasantly surprised with the lack of noise from my Mythos. Expected it to be far noisier!


----------



## Scotford

charris said:


> It seems the most advanced technologically grinder in the last years is the EK43. For the last 30 years to be more precise.


*Bites tongue off*



Beanosaurus said:


> They are deffo not NOISY!


Yes they are. Well, compared to a very quick burst of conical maceration, that is.


----------



## Scotford

Taff said:


> Perfectly happy to be shot down for this..
> 
> how come (given its just won the WBC) the Super Caimano OD or the SP450 dont generally get a mention in this company?


Its the 'shiny shiny' effect. New tech will always be talked about and push its way to the front of the pile. I've used the Anfim SupCaiOD and whilst its easily up there with the best, there's more tech on, say, a Mazzer Kold to get excited about.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

charris said:


> It seems the most advanced technologically grinder in the last years is the EK43.


Possibly the opposite is true. Huge burrs, huge motor. No technology at all really. Not that that's a bad thing necessarily.........


----------



## jeebsy

I hoped charris was being sarcastic


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Gets me thinking though. Technology. A lot of it is about convenience when it comes to grinders for home use. Maybe op should save most of his money and get an HG-One if it's all about getting special results in the cup and conical burrs?


----------



## garydyke1

The burrset on the EK has come a long way over the last 30 years, the important bit.


----------



## 4085

garydyke1 said:


> The burrset on the EK has come a long way over the last 30 years, the important bit.


Yeah, it grinds coffee now as well as nuts and spices


----------



## CamV6

dfk41 said:


> Yeah, it grinds coffee now as well as nuts and spices


LMMFAO! Keep up the good work David


----------



## kostona

thanks for all the advice, now I am even more confused. so many choices... and now reading Perger's AMA on Reddit he talks about Malkonig peak... shall i wait for it instead???


----------



## Mrboots2u

kostona said:


> thanks for all the advice, now I am even more confused. so many choices... and now reading Perger's AMA on Reddit he talks about Malkonig peak... shall i wait for it instead???


I doubt very much it will be in the price range you want .....


----------



## coffeechap

kostona said:


> thanks for all the advice, now I am even more confused. so many choices... and now reading Perger's AMA on Reddit he talks about Malkonig peak... shall i wait for it instead???


way out of your budget by all accounts, it wont be a single doser either


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> I doubt very much it will be in the price range you want .....


I was just about to say that!


----------



## kostona

have they mentioned the price yet?


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeechap said:


> I was just about to say that!


of course you were!


----------



## Mrboots2u

kostona said:


> have they mentioned the price yet?


Nope

a k30 air is currently £1800 ish retail new

I expect it to be more than that , on another thread expectations was in the £2000-£2200 plus catergory, in line with other commercial grinders of that ilk ( Clima Pro etc )


----------



## DoubleShot

kostona said:


> so many choices...


Having a circa £2k budget for a grinder will do that!


----------



## charris

charris said:


> It seems the most advanced technologically grinder in the last years is the EK43. For the last 30 years to be more precise.





foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Possibly the opposite is true. Huge burrs, huge motor. No technology at all really. Not that that's a bad thing necessarily.........





jeebsy said:


> I hoped charris was being sarcastic


Jeebsy, I was being sarcastic but also was making my point that old technology (dinosaurs) can sometimes still kick ass.


----------



## pinky

Mrboots2u said:


> I expect it to be more than that , on another thread expectations was in the £2000-£2200 plus catergory, in line with other commercial grinders of that ilk ( Clima Pro etc )


A Mahlkonig dealer on another forum said that list is $2800 in the US but he'll be selling them for around $2300 or few hundred less than the Ek43.


----------



## Taff

Scotford said:


> Its the 'shiny shiny' effect. New tech will always be talked about and push its way to the front of the pile. I've used the Anfim SupCaiOD and whilst its easily up there with the best, there's more tech on, say, a Mazzer Kold to get excited about.


Suits me. Means very competent less 'shiny shiny' grinders are going for good prices! SupercaiOD being a prime example.


----------



## coffeechap

Taff said:


> Suits me. Means very competent less 'shiny shiny' grinders are going for good prices! SupercaiOD being a prime example.


The barista variant with the doser is a much better grinder, be warned though ther retain a tonne of coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u

pinky said:


> A Mahlkonig dealer on another forum said that list is $2800 in the US but he'll be selling them for around $2300 or few hundred less than the Ek43.


k30 usa $1800

k30 uk £1800


----------



## kostona

Mrboots2u said:


> k30 usa $1800
> 
> k30 uk £1800


aren't they made in eu so should be cheaper. Ek43 can be had for £1600, I would expect it to be around same price in uk. Also linea mini is $4500 RRP in us and £3k here. With current exchange rate sounds about right.


----------



## Mrboots2u

kostona said:


> aren't they made in eu so should be cheaper. Ek43 can be had for £1600, I would expect it to be around same price in uk. Also linea mini is $4500 RRP in us and £3k here. With current exchange rate sounds about right.


Hang on and wait , i eat my metaphorical hat if its under £2k retail


----------



## jeebsy

kostona said:


> aren't they made in eu so should be cheaper. Ek43 can be had for £1600, I would expect it to be around same price in uk. Also linea mini is $4500 RRP in us and £3k here. With current exchange rate sounds about right.


Joystick steam wand and tap for Quick Mill, made in Italy, £180 or something including shipping from America, £220 to buy parts alone in EU


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

kostona said:


> Ek43 can be had for £1600,


Where have you seen this? - do you mean £1600 +VAT?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> Hand on and wait , i eat my metaphorical hat if its under £2k retail


I'd be genuinely surprised if is under 2.5


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

They will have had to massively upgrade the motor.


----------



## jeebsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Where have you seen this? - do you mean £1600 +VAT?


Coffee Italia i think.



foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> They will have had to massively upgrade the motor.


AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA......and breathe

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Mrboots2u

kostona said:


> aren't they made in eu so should be cheaper. Ek43 can be had for £1600, I would expect it to be around same price in uk. Also linea mini is $4500 RRP in us and £3k here. With current exchange rate sounds about right.


Id buy an Ek then

it single doses , get the best from light- medium SO

And its under budget


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

For £1600 I'd agree. Didn't realise you could get them for that.


----------



## jeebsy

EK + on demand electronics = big price. If the M1 is 2200 then 2500 for the Peak wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## jeebsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> For £1600 I'd agree. Didn't realise you could get them for that.


They have M1s for 1600 as well. You might wait a while for it, and after sales is non existent apparently though


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Presumably they're European imports or something? Still, they're pretty low prices. I'd be concerned about no after sales service though when spending that much but I guess we're all different on that front.


----------



## jeebsy

Ship from Italy. There's not much to go wrong with an EK, and at 1600 for an M1 i'd probably take my chance on that too.

Buy it using credit and if worst comes to the worst you can do a s75


----------



## charris

kostona said:


> aren't they made in eu so should be cheaper. Ek43 can be had for £1600, I would expect it to be around same price in uk. Also linea mini is $4500 RRP in us and £3k here. With current exchange rate sounds about right.


Is the Linea £3k including vat? Any idea how much it sells in the rest of europe?

With the current euro situation you can get much better prices (compared to before) if you are based in the UK or US IF you buy from somewhere in Euro.

Changes in prices from distributors and retailers in the UK and US have not changed and they will not. If you buy though from mainland Europe you will probably get it 20% cheaper or so.


----------



## Mrboots2u

charris said:


> Is the Linea £3k including vat? Any idea how much it sells in the rest of europe?
> 
> With the current euro situation you can get much better prices (compared to before) if you are based in the UK or US IF you buy from somewhere in Euro.
> 
> Changes in prices from distributors and retailers in the UK and US have not changed and they will not. If you buy though from mainland Europe you will probably get it 20% cheaper or so.


Think speedster just put there euro price up


----------



## charris

Mrboots2u said:


> Think speedster just put there euro price up


Maybe they buy lots of US parts to make it?







Otherwise not much sense.

Just an example on what I am saying with only researching this for 5 minutes: Brewtus DB (non rotary) for £835. What is the best price in the UK?

http://espresso-machines.nu/expobar-brewtus-4

This is just a point that maybe now could be worth risking for you guys to buy in euro. Of course the problems of finding a legitimate seller and also the after sales support are still there, and are very important in the decision.


----------



## jeebsy

charris said:


> Maybe they buy lots of US parts to make it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise not much sense.
> 
> Just an example on what I am saying with only researching this for 5 minutes: Brewtus DB (non rotary) for £835. What is the best price in the UK?
> 
> http://espresso-machines.nu/expobar-brewtus-4
> 
> This is just a point that maybe now could be worth risking for you guys to buy in euro. Of course the problems of finding a legitimate seller and also the after sales support are still there, and are very important in the decision.


I'm all for this


----------



## 4085

jeebsy said:


> I'm all for this


jeebsy, do you realise that if you buy from a grey seller, the chances are you will have NO warranty whatsoever. Many of the manufiacturers now, are stopping non authorised dealers from selling their goods. If you look at one of the best known Italian sites, they have removed all Rockets. It is not a question of buying it cheaply then turning to the manufacturer......they will not help you.


----------



## Phil104

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Gets me thinking though. Technology. A lot of it is about convenience when it comes to grinders for home use. Maybe op should save most of his money and get an HG-One if it's all about getting special results in the cup and conical burrs?


I know that you said you didn't want to go along the HG One route kostona but if anything, this thread should convince you to go left field as a way of resolving all these confusing mechanised choices. Having got to grips with the HG after a relatively steep learning curve - to be fair a bolt had worked loose on its journey from Oz and that was sending the grind haywire but when I realised that (with forum advice and counselling) I haven't looked back and I can't imagine having anything else for the modest amount of coffee that I make at home (similar amount to you). The retention is zero or very close to it, it does have some endearing qualities (e.g., static), cleaning and maintenance is a dream, and I find that it is immensely satisfying to use - it's an obviously direct and active experience. See if you can try one. You would also know that there is unlikely to be a better hand grinder for espresso. Ever.


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> jeebsy, do you realise that if you buy from a grey seller, the chances are you will have NO warranty whatsoever. Many of the manufiacturers now, are stopping non authorised dealers from selling their goods. If you look at one of the best known Italian sites, they have removed all Rockets. It is not a question of buying it cheaply then turning to the manufacturer......they will not help you.


I do realise this as every time i suggest buying from abroad you tell me.

It's something for the buyer to weigh up - you obviously don't mind paying a bit more for peace of mind, i'll court a bit more risk in return for a saving. To save £250-ish on an £1100 machine I'd gamble. In the unlikely even you need to send it back you're still going to be up.


----------



## charris

dfk41 said:


> jeebsy, do you realise that if you buy from a grey seller, the chances are you will have NO warranty whatsoever. Many of the manufiacturers now, are stopping non authorised dealers from selling their goods. If you look at one of the best known Italian sites, they have removed all Rockets. It is not a question of buying it cheaply then turning to the manufacturer......they will not help you.


David,

in general I would agree with you. But sometimes it is worth risking it or going the cheaper way.

For example the reseller I posted above is an Expobar official dealer as they say in the link below and you can ask for proof on this. if this the case then the only problem I see when you buy a grinder or a machine from overseas is if you are very unlucky and you get a defective machine which is a big problem because of the shipping costs back.

If the machine is fine and a problem occurs later then the local UK distributor is obliged to help you fix it and honour the warranty.

Another thing to consider with problems which might/will certainly occur in the future (warranty period or not) with espresso machines - which are really heavy and big - it is not that easy to take it back or send it to the the retailer you bought it - you either learn to fix it your self, take it to an engineer close to you or bring an engineer home. And to be honest with most prosumer machinez, problems will occur or they will need some technical maintenance so you must learn somehow to be able to service to a reasonable level.

There is a lot to think about on this and their are pros and cons.

http://espresso-machines.nu/expobar


----------



## 4085

Send it back where?


----------



## 4085

I agree about the savings but it is going to be harder and harder for re sellers in future. Manufacturers wish to hVe some control over price and the only way of doing this is to restrict the sellers.


----------



## charris

jeebsy said:


> I do realise this as every time i suggest buying from abroad you tell me.
> 
> It's something for the buyer to weigh up - you obviously don't mind paying a bit more for peace of mind, i'll court a bit more risk in return for a saving. To save £250-ish on an £1100 machine I'd gamble. In the unlikely even you need to send it back you're still going to be up.


I also agree with this. The peace of mind you get from a local retailer is not always true or valid since the local retailer might be hundreds of miles away from you - and again these are not items that you move around easily.

And let's not forget that there are usually country distributors that are obliged to help you or find a solution for you.


----------



## charris

dfk41 said:


> Send it back where?


Send it or take it back and forth to the retailer you bought it from if it a defective machine or develops a fault in the future. Sometimes this retailer is hundreds of miles away and again not the easiest items to pack - or even worse - transport them yourself.


----------



## Phil104

kostona said:


> Dear forum members, it is my 1st post here, however I am frequent reader of its pages.


Oh - and a very *big* welcome to joining the Forum and beginning to post. The best displacement activity that I have ever come across but with untold benefits for my coffee making.


----------



## charris

By the way: I think I could get the LM GS3 here for around £2900 a month or so ago. If someone from the UK was interested in this machine wouldn't he consider buying it from abroad at that price? Would he be so concerned for service? LM Uk would surely find a solution.

Isnt buying from abroad very similar to the Ceado grinders group buy?

Just adding some points to an interesting conversation which should probably be moved to a new thread.


----------



## kostona

charris said:


> Is the Linea £3k including vat?


yeah, more info on their page. http://www.lamarzoccoathome.co.uk/

not sure about EU price


----------



## kostona

Mrboots2u said:


> Id buy an Ek then
> 
> it single doses , get the best from light- medium SO
> 
> And its under budget


the only things is, its huuuuge!


----------



## kostona

charris said:


> Maybe they buy lots of US parts to make it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise not much sense.
> 
> Just an example on what I am saying with only researching this for 5 minutes: Brewtus DB (non rotary) for £835. What is the best price in the UK?
> 
> http://espresso-machines.nu/expobar-brewtus-4


this is seriously attractive price!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

__
http://instagr.am/p/p5601tLDUa/

Not necessarily.


----------



## kostona

Phil104 said:


> I know that you said you didn't want to go along the HG One route kostona but if anything, this thread should convince you to go left field as a way of resolving all these confusing mechanised choices. Having got to grips with the HG after a relatively steep learning curve - to be fair a bolt had worked loose on its journey from Oz and that was sending the grind haywire but when I realised that (with forum advice and counselling) I haven't looked back and I can't imagine having anything else for the modest amount of coffee that I make at home (similar amount to you). The retention is zero or very close to it, it does have some endearing qualities (e.g., static), cleaning and maintenance is a dream, and I find that it is immensely satisfying to use - it's an obviously direct and active experience. See if you can try one. You would also know that there is unlikely to be a better hand grinder for espresso. Ever.


thanks for your input, I am not sure if I want to go this route. My only experience with manual grinder is Hario Skerton and this once takes ages to grind for 2 coffees which I share with my colleagues. I know they are in the different leagues but I can't imagine using it for large groups of people once in a while. Everything else is going for it.


----------



## kostona

Phil104 said:


> Oh - and a very *big* welcome to joining the Forum and beginning to post. The best displacement activity that I have ever come across but with untold benefits for my coffee making.


thank you! This forum is like never ending search for perfection!


----------



## kostona

charris said:


> By the way: I think I could get the LM GS3 here for around £2900 a month or so ago. If someone from the UK was interested in this machine wouldn't he consider buying it from abroad at that price? Would he be so concerned for service? LM Uk would surely find a solution.
> 
> Isnt buying from abroad very similar to the Ceado grinders group buy?
> 
> Just adding some points to an interesting conversation which should probably be moved to a new thread.


this a great price for GS3, where did you find it?


----------



## Phil104

kostona said:


> thanks for your input, I am not sure if I want to go this route. My only experience with manual grinder is Hario Skerton and this once takes ages to grind for 2 coffees which I share with my colleagues. I know they are in the different leagues but I can't imagine using it for large groups of people once in a while. Everything else is going for it.


 You're right x 2: I have a skerton and a Porlex and our daughter has a Lido 2 (which is a league above those) but the HG One is in a league of its own; for large groups of people - you wouldn't see much of them across an evening - although you could get something like an HG One and a Mignon for the occasional mass grinds but then, why not go along your chosen route (choosing the route is the easy part - it's where you want teh route to lead to).


----------



## kostona

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p5601tLDUa/
> 
> Not necessarily.


oh my, any more info on this mod? i think i'll go and see them next week.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

kostona said:


> oh my, any more info on this mod? i think i'll go and see them next week.


There is stuff out there, I think there were a few people did the mod.


----------



## charris

kostona said:


> this a great price for GS3, where did you find it?


Locally here, but I am far away on an island in the Med.









I am not sure if this price is still valid, I will check again out of interest.


----------



## kostona

I can also see people are raving about K30, is it that good even with the smaller burrs?


----------



## DavecUK

kostona said:


> I can also see people are raving about K30, is it that good even with the smaller burrs?


it's probably OK, but you have to remember it got it's reputation when there was not many decent grinders on the market (especially suitable for home use), it was relatively compact and performed really well. We now have much more choice, so there are probably better options at the same/similar price as a K30.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

kostona said:


> I can also see people are raving about K30, is it that good even with the smaller burrs?


At the risk of starting a wave of controversy, I have to say, I really don't understand the K30 thing. It's overpriced and parts are very expensive. The motors are tiny, they generate a tonne of heat when grinding and the build quality isn't great either. If they were half the price they are, I'd say maybe worth a look for home use only. I'd never risk one of these in a commercial setting and I'd certainly never buy a new one.


----------



## 4085

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> At the risk of starting a wave of controversy, I have to say, I really don't understand the K30 thing. It's overpriced and parts are very expensive. The motors are tiny, they generate a tonne of heat when grinding and the build quality isn't great either. If they were half the price they are, I'd say maybe worth a look for home use only. I'd never risk one of these in a commercial setting and I'd certainly never buy a new one.


Totally agree. I owned one new bout 8 years ago and as dacc states, there was not really much opposition. it gains respectability by being heavily promoted in the WBC etc, but in reality, what sort of endorsement is that exactly?


----------



## kostona

well, after all considerations I decided to learn a bit more about different grinders, speak to a few baristas and taste the stuff (hope Rave will do another forum day). Also will wait for the reviews of the upcoming Mahlkonig Peak before making the decision.

In a mean time I got lucky and just bought Mazzer Royal on the forum from Coffeechap and looking forward to receiving it. I think for the time being it is going to be a great upgrade over super jolly which will become a V60 grinder.

ta!


----------

